# Length of prewar schwinn springer truss rod?



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 22, 2016)

Looking for the above information. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2016)

I thought you'd have that memorized by now? On my way out or I'd run downstairs and take a measurement. I'm sure one of the Schwinn gurus will pull through for you. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 22, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I thought you'd have that memorized by now? On my way out or I'd run downstairs and take a measurement. I'm sure one of the Schwinn gurus will pull through for you. V/r Shawn



Well I thought it was 22 inches.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2016)

For the Pre-war 6 1/4  " steering tube locking springer it is 21 7/8" inch.    22 is close enough.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 22, 2016)

the tinker said:


> For the Pre-war 6 1/4  " steering tube locking springer it is 21 7/8" inch.    22 is close enough.



Then what's going on here?




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 22, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 22, 2016)

Truss rod is 22 inches

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 22, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Nov 22, 2016)

Close


----------



## buickmike (Nov 22, 2016)

2 close


----------



## buickmike (Nov 22, 2016)

Nevermind


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2016)

What is truly amazing is we are up at 0530 discussing how long truss rods are for an old bike. God I love this hobby!

 

  Sorry, this springer is not for sale.....going on a Excelsior.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Nov 22, 2016)

obi  your fork legs srank


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 22, 2016)

the tinker said:


> What is truly amazing is we are up at 0530 discussing how long truss rods are for an old bike. God I love this hobby!View attachment 386553 View attachment 386554  Sorry, this springer is not for sale.....going on a Excelsior.



What,does the other side look like?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 22, 2016)

chucksoldbikes said:


> obi  your fork legs srank



Uhg

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Nov 22, 2016)

If it was me id turn em over


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2016)

Here is the inside of the fork. Axle will fit nicely through the truss rod hole and that is nice as so many times you think you have purchased the right rods and when you try to place them on your fork they are a tad short or too long. 
It can be frustrating but it is soooooooo much fun!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 22, 2016)

....


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2016)

Here is a photo of the super springer's "closed end" fork leg and measurement across.         22 3/4 "
The fellow I bought this springer from was going to put it on his motor bike. If you notice he painted the fork darts on the wrong side......


----------



## bricycle (Nov 22, 2016)

While we are on this subject.....
I have a pair? one has drain holes, the other does not! weird?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 22, 2016)

THE WAY TO MEASURE FOR THE TRUSS RODS REQUIRED ON A SPRING FORK
IS FROM THE FORK ARM.   MEASURE THE DISTANCE FROM THE AS BOLT HOLE AT THE SPRING YOKE TO THE CENTER OF THE HOLE AT THE BOTTOM OF THE FORK ARM.

THE PREWAR DISTANCE IS 21 INCHES AND POST WW II IS 21 3/8 INCHES!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 23, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THE WAY TO MEASURE FOR THE TRUSS RODS REQUIRED ON A SPRING FORK
> IS FROM THE FORK ARM.   MEASURE THE DISTANCE FROM THE AS BOLT HOLE AT THE SPRING YOKE TO THE CENTER OF THE HOLE AT THE BOTTOM OF THE FORK ARM.
> 
> THE PREWAR DISTANCE IS 21 INCHES AND POST WW II IS 21 3/8 INCHES!



My measurement comes to exactly 21 for the legs . The truss rod center to center is 21 1/4

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 23, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Here is a photo of the super springer's "closed end" fork leg and measurement across.         22 3/4 "
> The fellow I bought this springer from was going to put it on his motor bike. If you notice he painted the fork darts on the wrong side......View attachment 386562 View attachment 386563



Mine is an inch shorter then yours at 21 3/4s

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 23, 2016)

Obi - are you sure these truss rods aren't shortened down from a girls model? The hole on axle end doesn't look right, and looks to be too close to the end. I've done it - crimped/cut/drill/slot - on all types of Schwinn truss rods. Maybe this conversion only measured once instead of twice.

Looks like you are pretty close to fitting, I think you can make what you have work with a round file and/or Dremel and just "slot" the axle hole to fit. For reference, here is an all original setup from a '39 below. 22" end to end, 21 1/8" center to center measurements on the truss rods.






Turns out that chewed up axle cones make pretty decent axle nuts.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 23, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> Obi - are you sure these truss rods aren't shortened down from a girls model? The hole on axle end doesn't look right, and looks to be too close to the end. I've done it - crimped/cut/drill/slot - on all types of Schwinn truss rods. Maybe this conversion only measured once instead of twice.
> 
> Looks like you are pretty close to fitting, I think you can make what you have work with a round file and/or Dremel and just "slot" the axle hole to fit. For reference, here is an all original setup from a '39 below. 22" end to end, 21 1/8" center to center measurements on the truss rods.
> 
> ...



I think you are right

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Mine is an inch shorter then yours



This doesn't surprise me


----------

